# lift foreman 500



## 85bluedime (May 23, 2013)

ok put a moose bracket lift on my 2011 500es and now my ball joints are squeaking, common? they weren't doing it before... anything to suggest?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah they are in more of a bind now so... Probably need greasing or replacing.


----------

